# TOU - Tlou Energy



## System (10 April 2013)

Tlou Energy is a Coalbed Methane (CBM) and unconventional gas explorer with interests in Southern Africa. Tlou Energy has a 100% operating interest in nine CBM Prospecting Licenses in Botswana and an operating interest in three highly-prospective CBM Tenements in Zimbabwe.

http://www.tlouenergy.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2022)

Sorry for the delay in replying "System".

As everyone knows Botswana is the Switzerland of Sub Saharan Africa and this CBM Energy Company also has feelers in Solar and Hydrogen power. 

 It is my pick for the February 2022 Competition. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2022)

I just thought I'd mention that a major shareholder in TOU is the Botswana Public Officers Pension Fund BPOOPF, a well regarded fund in Southern Africa. 

Further to that information a charming description of Botswana's potential for the good life and prosperity without the attendant ills of Western society. From Theodore Dalrymple in Takimag.









						A Simpler Life - Taki's Magazine
					

In Botswana, life is unhurried and retains the ceremoniousness that we have lost.




					www.takimag.com
				




gg


----------

